# Expat formerly living in UK, left years ago; how long to keep filing tax returns?



## nauru (Aug 23, 2009)

Now that HMRC is charging a 100 pound penalty for late filing -- even if you owe nothing or they actually owe YOU money -- I really want to not have to file tax returns anymore. It is a huge pain, and the aggressive tone of the questions and letters grates on me.

I'm not British. I haven't lived in the UK for years. Yet I'm still sent tax returns in my new country. How do I get HMRC to stop sending me tax returns? They already know I don't live in the UK, and they already know I'm not a UK citizen.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hoping to attract the attention of a British taxpayer (or former TP) but IIRC, there is a form you are supposed to fill out when leaving the UK to formally withdraw from the tax rolls. Can anyone here help with the name or number of the form?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## theOAP (Aug 30, 2010)

nauru said:


> Now that HMRC is charging a 100 pound penalty for late filing -- even if you owe nothing or they actually owe YOU money -- I really want to not have to file tax returns anymore. It is a huge pain, and the aggressive tone of the questions and letters grates on me.
> 
> I'm not British. I haven't lived in the UK for years. Yet I'm still sent tax returns in my new country. How do I get HMRC to stop sending me tax returns? They already know I don't live in the UK, and they already know I'm not a UK citizen.


You should have filed a P85 when you left the UK. But, there are some instances when you must continue to file (UK rental property, etc.).

All is explained here:
Income Tax when leaving the UK : Directgov - Money, tax and benefits


----------



## nauru (Aug 23, 2009)

That's helpful, thanks.


----------

